# THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS TO YOUR BODY......



## Wirrallass (Jan 25, 2020)

....WHEN YOU EAT EGGS.




SOURCE: YouTube
................................................................................

1 Boiled egg 60g = 0g carbs. 79 calories
1 Fried egg 50g = 0g carbs. 115 calories
1 Poached egg 50g = 0g carbs. 79 calories.
1 Scrambled egg 70g = 1g carbs. 125 calories.
2 Scrambled eggs 120g = 2g carbs. 214 calories.
3 Scrambled eggs 180g = 2g carbs. 321 calories.
OMELETTES
1 egg 50g = 0g carbs. 96 calories.
2 eggs 50g = 0g carbs. 191 calories.
3 eggs 150g = 0g carbs. 287 calories.
CHEESE OMELETTES
2 eggs 120g = 0g carbs. 322 calories.
3 eggs 180g = 0g carbs. 482 calories.
Source: CARB & CALORIE COUNTER BOOK.

Hope this is helpful folks.
WL


----------



## Neens (Jan 25, 2020)

I am wondering if high cholesterol means I need to be mindful of the amount of eggs I eat?


----------



## Drummer (Jan 25, 2020)

No.
It is turning out to be a myth.


----------



## ianf0ster (Jan 25, 2020)

I don't have the details of the study to hand, but a large 10yr study found no increase of mortality in subjects who ate 1 egg per week or who ate 7 per week or even more than 7 per week  compared to those who eat none. In fact the egg eaters had a lower mortality in every case.

This also applied when to Diabetics and to those with previous Coronary Vascular Disease incidents  but they did exclude people with a CVD incident in the last 3 month before the start of the study (reasonable since those with a more recent incident may well be at higher risk). 

Now you may ask that since it is thought (by the editors of such journals) that least 50% and possibly up to 90% of studies published in the big medical journals may be false or deliberately misleading, can this egg study be trusted?
I don't know, but at worst case it may have been funded by egg producers, however personally I would give one funded by farmers groups more credibility than one funded either by Processed Food manufacturers or by big Pharma companies.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 26, 2020)

My understanding is that it has been acknowledged for some time now that serum cholesterol is not affected very much by dietary cholesterol intake.

Total cholesterol is affected somewhat by how much saturated fat you eat, but I believe that the majority of cholesterol that is in your bloodstream and reported in your annual blood checks (by which I guess I mean HDL, LDL and trigs, which aren’t actually cholesterol but are lipoproteins or some other confusing particles...) your body actually generates itself.


----------

